# Cut down first large tree today



## retoid (Apr 30, 2008)

The other day I posted up a thread asking why my chain kept falling off while trying to cut down a larger cottonwood. Today I sharpened up the chain and gave it another try. This time it cut much better and did not throw.

The tree was nearly cut through when I took the saw out and pounded once on the wedge. I noticed it start to lean and quickly moved away. It took the tree about 1 solid minute to actually fall. It finally cracked and slammed into the ground creating a huge boom and rumble. It was awesome. I am pretty proud that It fell exactly where I wanted it to with it's strange lean.
I must admit my adrenalin was racing!

Before: 





The tree on the right of the two in the middle of the picture.

After:


----------



## clearance (Apr 30, 2008)

Good for you. One of my least favorite trees, to fall and otherwise. Their holding wood sucks, they are prone to chair, hard to kill. Why can't the conifers survive like they do?


----------



## retoid (Apr 30, 2008)

hehe yeah, this tree and several other cottonwoods are endangering us. Their branches break off onto our driveway all the time. My next project is to cut an even larger one. This will be a job for the 2100 CD


----------



## kkottemann (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice work, be careful with your dog out there. I had mine running around while I was working on my property the other day, I started to fall a dead pine on a fence line and as I made my back cut, I looked up and he was right in the path. the tree started to go, I ran out and kick him out of the way. close call, he has a broken rib from the kick and I probably have a permant heart palpatation now. I love my dogs more than anything in the world, if I would have killed him I would have been destroyed. Nice dog though, english short hair. that was one of my first choices a few years back, but got a english short hair instead and one britanny spanial with nine lives. the britanny I kicked out the way also got run over when he was 14 weeks old...the little bastard is tough...also got a hound, he is tought as nails. his thing is fighting pigs. he has been stiched up a few times also. don't know why I am rambling on about my dogs.....awsome tree work!


----------



## retoid (Apr 30, 2008)

After looking at some other cottonwoods online that doesn't look like a cottonwood but thats what people call them around here or I am terrible wrong.
Can anyone verify what tree that is?


----------



## retoid (Apr 30, 2008)

kkottemann said:


> Nice work, be careful with your dog out there. I had mine running around while I was working on my property the other day, I started to fall a dead pine on a fence line and as I made my back cut, I looked up and he was right in the path. the tree started to go, I ran out and kick him out of the way. close call, he has a broken rib from the kick and I probably have a permant heart palpatation now. I love my dogs more than anything in the world, if I would have killed him I would have been destroyed. Nice dog though, english short hair. that was one of my first choices a few years back, but got a english short hair instead and one britanny spanial with nine lives. the britanny I kicked out the way also got run over when he was 14 weeks old...the little bastard is tough...also got a hound, he is tought as nails. his thing is fighting pigs. he has been stiched up a few times also. don't know why I am rambling on about my dogs.....awsome tree work!



Oh definitely, I actually kept the dog in the house while cutting the tree. let her out after it was cut. She is a germain shorthair pointer.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 30, 2008)

retoid said:


> After looking at some other cottonwoods online that doesn't look like a cottonwood but thats what people call them around here or I am terrible wrong.
> Can anyone verify what tree that is?



Do those leaves & twigs on the stump come with the tree? If so, definitely not the same cottonwood we have in the midwest: Eastern Cottonwood, Populus deltoides

I don't know Washington/west coast trees, so I can't help you there. Wood and bark looks like a big oak of some sort.

Isn't it fun when the big ones come down?


----------



## retoid (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes those are the leaves from the tree.

Yeah it was fun bringing her down thats for sure.


----------



## Philobite (May 1, 2008)

*Your chain is still way too loose*

Nice job getting the tree down. I notice in the pic that your chain is still way too loose, and that's dangerous and will dull the chain as well. Almost certainly it is because you're turning the chain tensioner screw without first lifting up on the bar and chain.

Put the saw down on a flat surface on its bottom, not on its side. Disengage the chain brake so the chain can free spool. Loosen the two sprocket cover bar securing nuts about 1 turn. You should be able to grab the bar near the tip and wiggle it up and down a bit now. Pinch the chain about 2/3 of the way to the tip and pull up hard (you may need to push down on the body of the saw to keep it from rising)... the bar should move up. *Keep holding it up* and while doing so, tighten the chain tensioner screw until you've taken up the slack in the chain. *Keep holding it up* and tighten first the front nut and then the rear nut. Now release the chain... don't let go of the chain with vertical tension until you have those securing nuts tight.

Now, go knock another tree down. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## RPM (May 1, 2008)

*Tree ID*

Looks like it could be Bigleaf Maple (_Acer macrophyllum_). Its not Red Alder - bark is smoother and the wood has a reddy color to it. Bigleaf would be my guess.


----------



## RPM (May 1, 2008)

*Tree ID*



RPM said:


> Looks like it could be Bigleaf Maple (_Acer macrophyllum_). Its not Red Alder - bark is smoother and the wood has a reddy color to it. Bigleaf would be my guess.



Ok....if those are the leaves then thats not a Bigleaf Maple


----------



## rbtree (May 1, 2008)

retoid, that looks like a bigleaf maple. 

Your two samples on the stump:

the left one looks like maple flower, but the right is likely from an understory shrub....which I'm not as good at identifying. The tree would probably be straighter if it was black cottonwood, and the wood would have a rather pungent sweetish smell. No way is the tree alder...bark and wood say maple.


----------



## tek9tim (May 1, 2008)

rbtree said:


> retoid, that looks like a bigleaf maple.
> 
> Your two samples on the stump:
> 
> the left one looks like maple flower, but the right is likely from an understory shrub....which I'm not as good at identifying. The tree would probably be straighter if it was black cottonwood, and the wood would have a rather pungent sweetish smell. No way is the tree alder...bark and wood say maple.



Fer sure. I was looking at the first picture for a while trying to find a cottonwood. Then I caught on that you were talking about the maple. That stuff mills up really nice. I dropped a couple on a buddy's property a few years back and bucked them up for firewood, then found out that the bottom 10 feet could've gone for $500


----------



## slowp (May 1, 2008)

tek9tim said:


> Fer sure. I was looking at the first picture for a while trying to find a cottonwood. Then I caught on that you were talking about the maple. That stuff mills up really nice. I dropped a couple on a buddy's property a few years back and bucked them up for firewood, then found out that the bottom 10 feet could've gone for $500



Some friends had a little spat. He skidded some of the maples on their property to a separate spot to sell for music wood. She cut them up for firewood. Very expensive firewood. He wisely went into the Oh Well mood so the marriage is OK.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 1, 2008)

slowp said:


> Some friends had a little spat. He skidded some of the maples on their property to a separate spot to sell for music wood. She cut them up for firewood. Very expensive firewood. He wisely went into the Oh Well mood so the marriage is OK.



How do you stay mad at a woman who can cut her own firewood?


----------



## ray benson (May 1, 2008)

Tighten rear first.


----------



## retoid (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the tightening tips guys. I think one of my main problems was me tightening the rear nut first. I will test it out today and let you know.

Also, you are probably right about me grabbing two different tree leaves.
I will be more observant and make sure I grab the right leaf and show you for exact tree ID.


----------



## retoid (May 1, 2008)

Ok, here is the real foliage from the tree.





Any ideas?

Here is a stump in my yard that looks to have the same bark. I took a couple pics of it and the branches growing from it.


----------



## DieselN2Stroke (May 1, 2008)

From those pictures its a big leaf maple. http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=187


----------



## retoid (May 1, 2008)

DieselN2Stroke said:


> From those pictures its a big leaf maple. http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=187



Yepp definitely, so this wood should be milled instead of turned into firewood shouldn't it?
Although it seems like it would make for some great burning wood.


----------



## johncinco (May 1, 2008)

Thats an _interesting_ looking stump there. Care to elaborate on how you cut it?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (May 1, 2008)

johncinco said:


> Thats an _interesting_ looking stump there. Care to elaborate on how you cut it?



Hahahahaha!.....looks like a beaver cut that tree.


----------



## Nuzzy (May 1, 2008)

johncinco said:


> Thats an _interesting_ looking stump there. Care to elaborate on how you cut it?




I've been wondering the same thing... I don't see much hinge among other things. Or am I just blind...?


----------



## retoid (May 1, 2008)

Are you guys referring to the one I just cut or the one with the signs on it?


----------



## Nuzzy (May 1, 2008)

retoid said:


> Are you guys referring to the one I just cut or the one with the signs on it?




I was referring to the just cut one.


----------



## custom8726 (May 1, 2008)

Looks like you had a couple issues with your notch. If your bar is not long enough to cut from one side to the other of the log, start with your bottom cut and cut in about 1/3rd depth then walk around to the other side with the saw still in the log continue making your bottom cut pulling your saw towards you cutting with the top of the chain. Be CAREFULL doing this as the tip will want to grab and kick the saw back. Then make your (angle) top cut accordingly to meet up with your bottom cut at 1/3rd depth. Your back cut should be about 1-2" above your notch. This is one of many techniques for falling large trees but is a very effective cut in most scenarios. Nice job nun the less, be carefull and have fun.


----------



## Adkpk (May 1, 2008)

Chiming in on this one. Nice pics retoid, great looking dog. opcorn:


----------



## retoid (May 1, 2008)

Hehe, yes this is the tree I was cutting when having trouble with the saw. the chain kept throwing.
Never the less, the section that has less wood cut in the angle caused the tree to fell in the direction I wanted it to hehe. So I guess I was lucky in a sense. It was a learning experience. First I want to have a tighter chain


----------



## Humptulips (May 2, 2008)

*Yes, soft maple*

Maple is excellant firewood but not worth a lot for a saw log besides you only have one short log there. Better put in the stove.


----------



## slowp (May 2, 2008)

Maple does make good firewood, but if you have more on your property, research Music Wood. Maple with certain types of wood grain are valuable for guitar making. In fact, music wood theft is now right up there with cedar theft. I don't know much about it, other than the signs of thieves who are searching for maple. Music wood is easy to transport, you cut it into slabs. The thieves can easily pack it out of the woods so it is a niche market for a property owner with only a chainsaw for equipment. That's all I know about it. Other sources of info might be a cabinet making business, a hardwood mill, or you can google it.


----------



## olyman (May 2, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> How do you stay mad at a woman who can cut her own firewood?


 because she cut some VERY expensive firewood!!!!


----------



## slowp (May 2, 2008)

olyman said:


> because she cut some VERY expensive firewood!!!!



It is OK. She used a 361!!!


----------



## Humptulips (May 2, 2008)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I think you will find for music wood they are only interested in the figured wood. That tree looks straight grained to me and besides it looks like some stain on the stump. I know peeler maples were bringing about $450/thousand a year ago. Not sure now but probably a lot less.


----------



## retoid (May 2, 2008)

Yeah it will most likely become firewood. I may use the straighter part to mill up some 2x4's for my personal use. I am so eager to get my hands on a band saw mill. I was eyeballing the Baker Wood Buddy.


----------



## woodfarmer (May 3, 2008)

as soon as you post pictures of a stump prepare for the comments, i've dropped a lot of trees where i wanted them to go and then had a really retarded looking stump i wouldn't show to anyone


----------



## retoid (May 3, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> as soon as you post pictures of a stump prepare for the comments, i've dropped a lot of trees where i wanted them to go and then had a really retarded looking stump i wouldn't show to anyone



hehe, im not worried. These guys know what they are talkin about, so I am only learning.


----------



## palogger (May 3, 2008)

yeah we know what were talking about, and another thing get a hardhat and chaps


----------



## redprospector (May 3, 2008)

It's like I tell the guy's who work for me. If you ain't got a pretty stump, you didn't have control. You were just lucky.

Andy


----------



## beowulf343 (May 4, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> as soon as you post pictures of a stump prepare for the comments, i've dropped a lot of trees where i wanted them to go and then had a really retarded looking stump i wouldn't show to anyone





redprospector said:


> It's like I tell the guy's who work for me. If you ain't got a pretty stump, you didn't have control. You were just lucky.
> 
> Andy



You said it red-you can get away with a crappy looking stump like that in the woods, but if you left a stump that proves you have no clue in someone's yard, i'd take your saw away from you. What is this thread doing in the logging forum anyway?


----------



## 056 kid (May 4, 2008)

Beautifull hack job! cutting like that will get you killed brother.


----------



## custom8726 (May 4, 2008)

056 kid said:


> Beautifull hack job! cutting like that will get you killed brother.



Be nice, Every one has to start some where atleast he is spending some time here to hopefully educate himself a little further. Practice makes perfect just be carefull.


----------



## Zodiac45 (May 5, 2008)

beowulf343 said:


> What is this thread doing in the logging forum anyway?



 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 5, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Be nice, Every one has to start some where atleast he is spending some time here to hopefully educate himself a little further. Practice makes perfect just be carefull.



Especially considering some of the stuff he posted when he first came on here.

Harry K


----------



## retoid (May 5, 2008)

You are right Red, I was lucky. And practice does make perfect.
I respect the danger of cutting tree's and do not act foolishly when felling a tree. As mentioned before I was having a bad time with the saw and the chain falling off. I will admit I am no pro, just learning.

My next cut will definitly be very much improved. Not only have I been taking into consideration what you guys have said to me but I have been reading and doing more research on the subject. 

I will definitely get a helmet but what are the chaps good for? And what are they made out of?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Adkpk (May 5, 2008)

Chaps are made of kevlar and are to keep you from cutting your legs with the saw.


----------



## 056 kid (May 5, 2008)

You will have a much better time with a flat bar and or a good chain!


----------



## retoid (May 5, 2008)

A flat bar?

Yes, the chain I was using was stretched. It was not the way i was tightening the bar. I put a new chain on and it was nice n snug. That's when I finished cutting the tree down.


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 6, 2008)

056 kid said:


> You will have a much better time with a flat bar and or a good chain!



I tried to answer your pm. Your box is full.

Harry K


----------



## retoid (May 6, 2008)

?


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 6, 2008)

You brought er on down and are still functioning, that's the main thing. As stated, the stump isn't much, therefor the technique wasn't either. I am sure you could have easily lost your saw or your health on that tree. Keep at it though, and maybe work on some smaller trees until you have your equipment straightened out, your felling technique perfected, then work your way up.

I do have one concern, why do you look like you are on a snowboarding trip felling timber? Just thought I would ask.


----------



## retoid (May 7, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> You brought er on down and are still functioning, that's the main thing. As stated, the stump isn't much, therefor the technique wasn't either. I am sure you could have easily lost your saw or your health on that tree. Keep at it though, and maybe work on some smaller trees until you have your equipment straightened out, your felling technique perfected, then work your way up.
> 
> I do have one concern, why do you look like you are on a snowboarding trip felling timber? Just thought I would ask.




I hear ya, good advice.

Haha, well first of all I don't really snowboard anymore, I ride my bike over jumps. That tree is very close to my house, like 400 feet away and those are just some of my "normal, don't care if I get dirty or ruin clothes."
Does it matter what I am wearing to cut a tree down right? hehe

That downed tree is about 50% firewood now. I really need to get a wheel barrow or something to haul the wood. At this point it looks like i will be using man power to carry it all to the road


----------



## Adkpk (May 7, 2008)

retoid said:


> Does it matter what I am wearing to cut a tree down right? hehe



He's talking about chaps. To protect your legs for the chainsaw. 

[/QUOTE]That downed tree is about 50% firewood now. I really need to get a wheel barrow or something to haul the wood. At this point it looks like i will be using man power to carry it all to the road [/QUOTE]

Words are meaningless without pics, man. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## retoid (May 7, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> He's talking about chaps. To protect your legs for the chainsaw.





> That downed tree is about 50% firewood now. I really need to get a wheel barrow or something to haul the wood. At this point it looks like i will be using man power to carry it all to the road





> Words are meaningless without pics, man. :greenchainsaw:



No I think that was the previous post talking about chaps. I was referring to the "snowboarder clothes" comment 

Well, if you haver read any of my other thread you can tell I love to take photos and post them up. I will keep this thread going until the tree is completely gone. I do plan on milling up some 2x4's out of the straighter part as well.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 7, 2008)

retoid said:


> . I really need to get a wheel barrow or something to haul the wood. At this point it looks like i will be using man power to carry it all to the road




Wheelbarrow is good. So is one of these:

http://tinyurl.com/57ynnl

Got one last year, and I'm VERY glad I did! That thing is a beast. Makes life much easier when trying to move 36" oak rounds!


----------



## tramp bushler (May 21, 2008)

*Where,s your hard hat ??*

???????????? 
Try to make prettier stumps ??

A hard hat , preferably with muffs and face screen should always be part of your saw ,, So should chaps .....

What kind of bar oil are you using ??? 

Good work tho ...


----------



## retoid (May 21, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Wheelbarrow is good. So is one of these:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/57ynnl
> 
> Got one last year, and I'm VERY glad I did! That thing is a beast. Makes life much easier when trying to move 36" oak rounds!



That link doesnt work. What product are you referring to?



tramp bushler said:


> ????????????
> Try to make prettier stumps ??
> 
> A hard hat , preferably with muffs and face screen should always be part of your saw ,, So should chaps .....
> ...



Prettier stumps meaning safer cuts  Is what i think he meant.

I was wearing eye and ear protection. I should have had a helmet and chaps yes. I will for next time.
Umm, bar oil varies on what shop we buy it at. I can't recall any of the names though.

Thanks.


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 21, 2008)

Get some Motion Lotion for B&C Oil, its the only stuff I use now. 

The chaps are one of the most important pieces of safety equipment you can wear, right after a hard hat, and eye protection. You never know when a branch or top is coming down, and it'll crack a skull in no time. Chaps will bind up the blade of the saw, nearly on contact. I just watched a girl in an equipment operation class put them to good use (first time I've ever seen exactly how they work, really cool actually). She was ripping a decent size spruce (just as a lesson) and didn't realize how far through she was, got to the end and kept pulling on the saw, right into the chaps. The chain bound up almost instantly, and she didn't even tear through them, her jeans underneath were untouched. She won't even touch the saw now if its running poor thing.

What kind of saw were you running, looks like a decent size Husky. If you couldn't tighten the chain more than that you have the wrong size chain, they don't stretch that much, you look like your about 2 links too big (If that really was tightened as far as it would go, I bet you just didn't loosen the clutch cover nuts before you tried tightening it with the adjuster screw). 

I hope to god you weren't out there alone doing that, without experience. If I feel uncomfortable with a tree because of lean, size, or deadwood up top I'll ask anyone I know to come watch me, just in case something were to happen its good to have somebody to get help.


----------



## retoid (May 21, 2008)

motoroilmccall said:


> Get some Motion Lotion for B&C Oil, its the only stuff I use now.
> 
> The chaps are one of the most important pieces of safety equipment you can wear, right after a hard hat, and eye protection. You never know when a branch or top is coming down, and it'll crack a skull in no time. Chaps will bind up the blade of the saw, nearly on contact. I just watched a girl in an equipment operation class put them to good use (first time I've ever seen exactly how they work, really cool actually). She was ripping a decent size spruce (just as a lesson) and didn't realize how far through she was, got to the end and kept pulling on the saw, right into the chaps. The chain bound up almost instantly, and she didn't even tear through them, her jeans underneath were untouched. She won't even touch the saw now if its running poor thing.
> 
> ...



Ahh yes, Motion Lotion has been on my list of things to get. The biodegradable kinda in fact. 

Long story short about that chain, its been discussed here before, is that I have no idea what caused it. When it was new it fit snug. The saw made it into the hands of several inexperienced people who cut crooked and forced the bar to try to cut straight and causing the chain to throw. One guy even bent a drive link really bad. Don't ask me how. Anyways I think that chain went through a lot of inexperienced people, I am sure it stretched and was bent. For some odd reason it would no longer stay snug. I ended up tossing it as it was throwing all the time. Just plain dangerous. I have not had any trouble with a chain since I've added new chains.

The saw I used for cutting that maple down was a Husky 359 XP. Great saw but I would like just a little more power 
I was about to go buy a Stihl 046 but I ran out of money. I really want to own a stihl cause of all the hype and talk about them. Although I am very interested in the Husky 372XPG.

I'll buy some chaps.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 21, 2008)

retoid said:


> That link doesnt work. What product are you referring to?




Bother! Yeah, looks like TSC took that off their site.

It's a Milwaukee hand truck rated for 1000 pounds, with 16" wheels. I think they're 6" wide. (Er mebbe 15 X 5 1/2" ?) 

Very nice on rough or soft ground. Big guards to keep stuff from rubbing on the tires.

Here it is on Northern's site:

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...tomer driven-_-Recently Viewed-_-Product Page


Good stuff, man.


----------



## Tazman1602 (May 21, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> How do you stay mad at a woman who can cut her own firewood?



LMAO! I'm a damm Yankee (but born in NC.........it's what my family calls me now...) and I agree 100%...................


----------



## Tazman1602 (May 21, 2008)

ray benson said:


> Tighten rear first.



+1


----------



## Tazman1602 (May 21, 2008)

retoid said:


> Yepp definitely, so this wood should be milled instead of turned into firewood shouldn't it?
> Although it seems like it would make for some great burning wood.



Only if you want it for something in particular. Maple is OK when it's green. When it dries if you want to build something with it you'll have to drill holes because 16D's will bend if you try to dry them when dry, very hard wood.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 22, 2008)

*Chain throwing problems*



retoid said:


> Ahh yes, Motion Lotion has been on my list of things to get. The biodegradable kinda in fact.
> 
> Long story short about that chain, its been discussed here before, is that I have no idea what caused it. When it was new it fit snug. The saw made it into the hands of several inexperienced people who cut crooked and forced the bar to try to cut straight and causing the chain to throw. One guy even bent a drive link really bad. Don't ask me how. Anyways I think that chain went through a lot of inexperienced people, I am sure it stretched and was bent. For some odd reason it would no longer stay snug. I ended up tossing it as it was throwing all the time. Just plain dangerous. I have not had any trouble with a chain since I've added new chains.
> 
> ...





.Not to beat a dead horse ,, but there usually is a number of reasons why a chain keeps throwing ,,,, 

First thing to check is your drive sprocket ,, That saw has an inboard clutch I think so it is easy to see and replace .........[ When takeing off the e clip use a carborator screw driver and carefully twist and pry the clip out of the slot in the crank ..have your other hand cupped over it to catch it if it takes off like a dirty shirt ] ........Sometimes a sprocket will be quite soft and will wear down unusally fast , the driver teeth will wear away on the clutch splined shaft and therefore won,t have enough depth to stay in the bar ....when the chain gets thrown alot the drivers get peened over alot and need to have the burrs filed or ground off to fit back in the bar groove .. after the 4 th time this happens some of the drive teeth are pretty short and the chain will throw alot 

A worn bar groove will throw the chain alot ...
I think that old chain must have been run in gritty conditions and possibly heated up and then stuck into something wet , like snow ... Those things and being run with too little oil .... It doesn,t take much too ruin a chain .....And when their ruined , they are ruined .........

Bars chains and sprockets are pretty high maintenance parts ....


----------



## Burvol (May 22, 2008)

It's Maple for sure, but there is a ton of Cotton Wood up there too.


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 22, 2008)

The 359 is not an XP series saw, and it has an outboard clutch, which takes a special tool to remove. I bet he just had the wrong chain on it, it looked way too big.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 22, 2008)

*New 372 compared to MS460*

The new , 75 cc 372 Husky has within a cc of the same displacement as the 046/460 , ..................The 460 is a nice fairly hot saw out of the box , but no more than the 372 . I,ve run them side by side and there isn,t much difference ........The big difference for me was the Husky is easier on the hands and where it is stretched out a bit it is more comfortable to run....Either one with a 24-32 " bar is a great saw ......I,ve had and cut timber with 3 of each ,,I prefer the 372 

It,s interesting that Stihl copied the husky in some ways with the 441 ...


----------

